# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  SelfCAD now in 100 schools nation wide and releases 3 free years for teachers.

## AaronB

Source:  https://www.blog.selfcad.com/single-post/selfcad--now-free-for-all-students-and-teachers-for-3-years-3d-printing-software-classroom

With the launch of SelfCAD in 100over schools, SelfCad announces free licenses for all students and teachers.

Answering the need for a more advanced, simple to use 3D Printing Software for the classroom, SelfCAD announces they are granting free 3-year educational licenses to all teachers and students.

Teachers who have successfully been using TinkerCad for the past few years and have been searching for a more advanced 3D software to take their Students to the next level without purchasing new software for their school, can now turn to SelfCAD to supply their students with advanced 3D models, sculpting, drawing, a built in slicer, and a 25,000 3D object library.

 "This is a natural next step for teachers who have maximized their usage of TinkerCad for younger students and want or need something more advanced for 6th-12th graders" explains Jonathan Gross, the Chief Marketing Manager. “SelfCAD is currently being used in over 75 schools nationwide and we will be expanding that number by the end of the year” he said.

SelfCAD also plans on providing users a long awaited yearly plan at just $39 a year which will include a host of new tutorial videos and training exercises which will teach users about 3D design, 3D printing, 3D printer settings, and more - due later this month

"SelfCAD comprises freehand, polyline, spline, eraser drawing and advanced polygon detection features. SelfCAD’s sculpting enables creativity with gestures and facilitates your ideas to have the desired shapes quickly and smoothly. SelfCAD partnered with MyMiniFactory earlier this year to produce numerous readily available 3d printable objects. With SelfCAD’s macros, it is possible for automating transformations, drawing, copy and extrusion patterns" Founder of BIM, Arka Roy

----------


## taylor12

We are 3D printing in our 6th grade classroom. I've seen more educational value in the actual CAD software (SelfCAD) than in the printer, itself. That's where it's at. We are applying the concepts of measurement, measurement conversion, volume, area, perimeter, planes, angles, flips, and an array of geometric concepts every time we design something. We had a bookshelf with a missing pin. On their own, my students took another pin, measured the specs, designed a new one and printed it to save the bookshelf. Truly amazing.

----------


## jg613

Nice! we are also using SelfCAD in our 10 grade clase

----------


## lukeerth

Hello, I'm a high school teacher from South Carolina (teaching 3D Art & Design class in Chapin High School). What are the requirements for a private school to get a free license of SelfCAD for teachers? I'm planning to hire essay writer for my lesson plans as I've been working on the syllabus for 2020-2021 and need to make sure I have all required materials for the units of study. Software lisencing is our priority.

----------

